
Participate in the 2017 Go User Survey - gbugniot
https://blog.golang.org/survey2017
======
jaytaylor
That was an incredibly long survey, felt like a participating in a survey
marathon.

If anyone from the Go team reads this, in the future please try to be more
mindful of people's time and keep the surveys shorter - you'll also get better
data since less people will abandon only part way through :)

~~~
bsaul
Quite disagree. I was glad almost all questions where choices to tick. This
went pretty fast. It’s a once a year surveyand there was a small warning at
the beginning, so i didn’t expect it to be 3 questions anyway.

